# Camping with your dog?



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't camped since I was 15.....My wifes idea of a vacation does NOT include camping...she is more of a spa/cocktails on the white sand beach kinda girl....She is not into roughing it...lol...Bump for some good advice.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've taken Oakly camping several times. I camp in remote wilderness sites so he can run free during the day and sleeps well in the tent at night. Keeping him from going for a swim before bedtime was a challange. I have camped with past dogs in campgrounds and that worked well too but having to have them tied was a bit difficult.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've taken Oakly camping several times. I camp in remote wilderness sites so he can run free during the day and sleeps well in the tent at night. Keeping him from going for a swim before bedtime was a challange. I have camped with past dogs in campgrounds and that worked well too but having to have them tied was a bit difficult.


Yeah, that has been a concern of mine - I'd hate to have her tied up all the time, but she would always be with me or with someone else. It's not like I would leave her at the site tied up all by herself.

I like to go to a specific campground in WI that allows dogs, and I know they have to be leashed at all times unless they're on the dog beach, but it seems to work out pretty well. We've never had problems with anyone's dogs (well... save for the ones that bark all the time :doh.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I've taken Rusty and he and I both have a ball. Granted, I do have a trailer (very, very, small teardop) but it's smaller then any 4 man tent. I'd start in the spring with it in the back yard and just spending a couple of nights in it so he gets used to the smell and sound of it. I also have pulled all the rear seats out of PT Cruiser and the pack has a nice place to romp and lay down in the back - plus it turns into an impromptu "tent" should they decide they like it (Rusty decided he'd rather sleep there then the trailer over Thanksgiving) You'll love it (bring a power inverter to power the laptop and watch DVD's!!!!!)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have one of those Tab trailers, Sharlin? My aunt and uncle have one and they are amazing - perfect size for two people with everything you could possibly need! I love it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The last time we went tent camping it rained almost every second we were out there. This is when we learned out tent leaked like a sieve. 

We cabled Lucky up under the shelter and made him a bed out of the rain, yet he pulled his cable tight outside the shelter so that he could curl up in the pouring rain and rolled in the mud and dig huge holes. He seemed very happy. But it was a very bad experience for us.

Guess I can't offer advice except that its best to take note of upcoming weather and remember that a muddy dog is harder to sleep with in a tent


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I am planning on trying to tent camp with my dogs this summer. I am going with a group of people from work. We have never done this before. I think that the dogs will be ok. The dogs will be able to run free all day at the place we are camping so they should be good and tired to sleep in the tent at night.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE it! That would be ideal to me. My dogs jump at the chance to sleep in the bed with me, so sleeping in a tent or a camper wouldn't be a big deal.


sharlin said:


>


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I really don't want to seem like a spoilsport on this, but, please be careful when allowing off lead when camping. Unless you have 100% recall with your dog(s) then bring a looooooooong lead for them. Their inquisitive nature and wanting to investigate each and every new smell and sound can lead to their romping off thru the brush and then you have a problem. I KNOW RustyDog will go after squirrels, rabbits, and any other little varmit out there so he stays on lead except in the car or the trailer. If you do decide to go off lead it might be wise to make sure ID is secure on collar and dog(s) are microchipped before going.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

sharlin said:


> I really don't want to seem like a spoilsport on this, but, please be careful when allowing off lead when camping. Unless you have 100% recall with your dog(s) then bring a looooooooong lead for them. Their inquisitive nature and wanting to investigate each and every new smell and sound can lead to their romping off thru the brush and then you have a problem. I KNOW RustyDog will go after squirrels, rabbits, and any other little varmit out there so he stays on lead except in the car or the trailer. If you do decide to go off lead it might be wise to make sure ID is secure on collar and dog(s) are microchipped before going.



Oh, I wouldn't go offlead with Flora until I was very sure she would come back - although I do let her offlead in the yard right now and she hasn't ran away from me yet.

By the way, I love your camper. It's very similar to my relatives', and very cute!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh, I wouldn't go offlead with Flora until I was very sure she would come back - although I do let her offlead in the yard right now and she hasn't ran away from me yet.
> 
> By the way, I love your camper. It's very similar to my relatives', and very cute!


 THANKS!!! Rusty and I have had a ball in it up and down the state - - but when it turns chilly---into the PT he goes!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have camped with my goldens all my life, mostly in the deep Maine woods rather than campgrounds and/or with summer campers, and they are prime & ready companions. They really get used to procedures quickly, and we've never had even one problem off lead. No one has a better time camping than a golden. Finn is even a canoe expert. Starting young with Flora is perfect. We also keep the dogs in the tent at night in case of bears/moose/deer, and if it rains, it is miserable= otherwise cozy


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

When Sadie (lab) was pup she destroyed at least l tent pushing out door -- we would then leave tent unzipped & have her on a lead in tent at nite so if she HAD to go out she could (Sadie was/is very hardheaded). Took Bridger on his lst trip when he was 8 months -- no trouble, no need for lead at nite.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have camped with my goldens all my life, mostly in the deep Maine woods rather than campgrounds and/or with summer campers, and they are prime & ready companions. They really get used to procedures quickly, and we've never had even one problem off lead. No one has a better time camping than a golden. Finn is even a canoe expert. Starting young with Flora is perfect. We also keep the dogs in the tent at night in case of bears/moose/deer, and if it rains, it is miserable= otherwise cozy


Oh goodness yes, I wouldn't dream of making Flora sleep outside of the tent - and frankly, I don't think she'd let me! She'd probably whine all night otherwise. 

Gosh, canoeing with Flora would be so fun! I remember for one of my ecological classes we went to Kickapoo State Park down south, and my prof's lab mix would accompany us everywhere in our canoes. It was pretty cute.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

sharlin said:


> THANKS!!! Rusty and I have had a ball in it up and down the state - - but when it turns chilly---into the PT he goes!!!!


I love that pic. Rusty looks pretty content all wrapped up in his blanket.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

You REALLY need to experience camping for whats its worth!! Nothing is greater than when me and the furkids and my wife cuddle around a camp fire late at night and talk. Or when we all try to fit into our HUGe sleeping bag. Camping for us brings us together and to me its one of the greatest things we do! and nother is funnier than the pictures of me spooning my jakey pooh,lol.he takes it like a man,lol.he and I have decided yet if we ever got stranded in the wild whom would eat whom, but i figure we'll cross that bridge when we come to it enjoy the experience and take tons of pictures!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to be a real practical one here...don't mean to be a spoilsport, either, but need to say this...
Discuss it with your vet. 
If you don't already, you will probably want to have her vaccinated for Lyme disease and leptospirosis. Both are pretty common here in the midwest. 
Talk to your vet about the best tick prevention available. There are so many tick borne diseases, you will want to do all you can to be sure she doesn't contract one. 
And...be very familiar with blastomycosis; its symptoms, etc. It's very common in Wisconsin, and not all vets here in IL are as familiar with it as they should be, whereas vets in Wisconsin pretty much automatically check for it if they see questionable symptoms.
That said....go! Have a great time, and relax knowing you've protected her from everything you can!


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Most of my camping is in wilderness areas. I keep my goldens on a leash and tethered in camp. I have learned the hard way that bad things can happen when a dog meets up with wild critters -- including snakes, hornets in a hollow log, a porcupine, etc. Then too there are serious falls, problems getting into fast moving streams, barbed wire lacerations. A long rope is your dog's "best friend".

Tom


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I'm going to be a real practical one here...don't mean to be a spoilsport, either, but need to say this...
> Discuss it with your vet.
> If you don't already, you will probably want to have her vaccinated for Lyme disease and leptospirosis. Both are pretty common here in the midwest.!


 I understand where you come from, and don't take it the wrong way, We all love our dogs and we do all we can to take care of them, but IMO thats going overboard a little bit dont ya think? to protect yourself from everything in the would, you would have to take a vet with you. If my dogs get bit by a tick, I remove the tick and place it in a ziplock baggy. If my dog gets sick, I have the ticks and the vet can test each and everyone to figure out of they did something. I'm not going to stick my dog with every immunization in the world because we're going camping in the woods. Preplan an escape route to the nearest vet from your camping location, print the directions input it into your GPS and don't forget its there. If anything happens forget the gear, toss the furkids into the vehicle and GO GO GO. Also its not a bad idea to stop and get the number to the ranger lodge, so if you have that emergency, they can watch over your stuff until you get back. But as dog owners we already pump enough "preventaive" medicine into our dogs to stop them from even becoming possessed. Go camping, have fun, and don't stress.


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

I have big plans on camping this year with our new Shelby. I visit a lot of campgrounds in WI, and think we have a ton of great places to go. What campground do you like to go to?

Here are my plans. Practicing in the backyard first. Taking her to the local pit and practicing in the canoe. I'm going to go to Canocopia in March to look at doggie supplies for canoeing. I'm also seriously thinking about getting the wirless invisible fence. I know a lot of people have mixed feelings about the whole shock collar thing, but my parents used jumper cables on me and I turned out just fine.

I have both tent and pop up camper, so I have options with how comfortable I want to be. I would love to find fellow GR lovers to meet camping. I also love the UP in MI to camp. The Porkies are beautiful.

I just need to teach Shelby to be a Trout Spotter for me.


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

I took Poppy camping last year when she was 11 months. We decided to leave JAsper at home with his nana as he was only 11 weeks at the time. We took Poppys bed and put it in the bedroom with us. She loved it, and we woke every mornign to find her lying at the top of the camp bed next to our heads. She also loved going for a wee on her lead late at night. I would definately take them again!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm probably going overboard. But here at the pet hotel, I've had 2 customers lose dogs to leptospirosis. By the time you diagnose it, it's pretty much too late to do anything about it. Another one has a dog still battling rocky mountain spotted fever, and I've had 4 in the past year diagnosed with lymes disease. The tick that transmits lymes is the size of this period (.) . Pretty hard to find all of them. I've also had 2 customers lose dogs to blastomycosis, both golden retrievers, and 2 whose dogs survived it, but with grave lasting consequences (1 is permanently blind, a yellow lab, the other has severe lung damage, a golden retriever).
I guess it just becomes a matter of what you've seen in your own personal experiences.




Sadiesdream said:


> I understand where you come from, and don't take it the wrong way, We all love our dogs and we do all we can to take care of them, but IMO thats going overboard a little bit dont ya think? to protect yourself from everything in the would, you would have to take a vet with you. If my dogs get bit by a tick, I remove the tick and place it in a ziplock baggy. If my dog gets sick, I have the ticks and the vet can test each and everyone to figure out of they did something. I'm not going to stick my dog with every immunization in the world because we're going camping in the woods. Preplan an escape route to the nearest vet from your camping location, print the directions input it into your GPS and don't forget its there. If anything happens forget the gear, toss the furkids into the vehicle and GO GO GO. Also its not a bad idea to stop and get the number to the ranger lodge, so if you have that emergency, they can watch over your stuff until you get back. But as dog owners we already pump enough "preventaive" medicine into our dogs to stop them from even becoming possessed. Go camping, have fun, and don't stress.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Ok, I'm going to be a real practical one here...don't mean to be a spoilsport, either, but need to say this...
> Discuss it with your vet.
> If you don't already, you will probably want to have her vaccinated for Lyme disease and leptospirosis. Both are pretty common here in the midwest.!


I think Hotel4Dogs is exactly right here and not overboard at all; her suggestions reflect standard protocol for many vets. The new Lyme vaccine is very safe; In a risks; benefits analysis, I agree with Hotel4dogs and my vets. Tick diseases are frightening and any attempt to prevent them , IMO, should be seriously considered. The Lepto vaccine, I think, depends if the strains common to your area are the ones in the shot. If you've ever seen the hunched posture and misery of a lepto dog, you know how serious prevntion of lepto is. Racoons, skunks, wildlife of all kinds carry it. While I don't think housedogs in every city or suburb need these vaccines, I believe all hunting dogs and woods explorers do unless they titer strongly as protected..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just to carry this thought a little further, lepto, lyme, and bordetella are bacterial vaccinations, not viral. As such, the protection only lasts about 9 months, so if you do vaccinate your dogs for lepto. and lyme you need to time it with that in mind. 
Jill, do you have blastomycosis in your area? It's somewhat common in parts of the midwest, especially wisconsin. Very scary stuff. 




Ljilly28 said:


> While I don't think housedogs in every city or suburb need these vaccines, I believe all hunting dogs and woods explorers do unless they titer strongly as protected..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just to carry this thought a little further, lepto, lyme, and bordetella are bacterial vaccinations, not viral. As such, the protection only lasts about 9 months, so if you do vaccinate your dogs for lepto. and lyme you need to time it with that in mind.
> Jill, do you have blastomycosis in your area? It's somewhat common in parts of the midwest, especially wisconsin. Very scary stuff.


Blasto is just coming to the northeast as the climate changes. Blue green algae in ponds etc has never been a Maine problem until the last two summers. The warming climate changes the risks, that's for sure. Babesia from ticks is like the dog version of malaria can't be treated with antibiotics and is getting more common too. The ticks are so gross, and outsmart medicine quickly. Yuck, yuck, yuck!


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow,
You folks are a wealth of information. Thanks for all the things to concider I seem to have taken for granted. I have already started the lyme vaccination with the pup, but I never even thought about some of the other bad things.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Our dogs love tent camping. Our best camping trip was the year we drove from Florida to Alaska. 

Back to your original question.... "how to get them used to sleeping in a tent"? Well once you go into the tent chances are they will follow. And when we went to sleep our trust dog did the same. You may find it necessary to 'protect' your sleeping space... for instance I never left my sleeping bag unrolled unless I was sleeping in it. Unless I wanted to return to find Opus sleeping on my bedroll. 

As you can see, we have a very large tent. The footprint is 10' x 20'. I wanted a tent where, if it rained for 24 hours, I could stand erect and not be elbow to tail with a wet or damp dog. The only problem was that from time to time we had difficulty finding a campsite to accomodate the large tent.... but on those occasions we pulled out and set up the back-up tent... that would be a 2-man pup tent. Just enough floor space for 1-man, 1-woman, 1-pup..... very cozy. 

As far as vaccines... we took every precaution in advance. 

And regarding on leash / off leash .. well that depends on the individual dog. 
Opus was only on leash only when absolutely necessary. And after meeting her many a ranger gave us a nod and a wink in campgroungs that were remote or not very busy. She never strayed from our campsite to socialize with other campers... well, there was that one exception... the morning she discovered 2 sleeping bags out in the open and woke the inhabitants when she went over to investigate.

With Bob and Natasha it is a different story. We aren't too concerned about them running off. But off leash they would visit each and every campsite to say hello and check out the other campers. Not acceptable behavior. So, in camp they are kept on a long lead or inside the tent. 

Have a great time...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I strongly urge everyone to know the symptoms of blastomycosis. Caught early, it's treatable. The problem is, the symptoms can be very vague and can resemble a lot of other things. Sadly, too many vets consider blasto last whereas it should be considered first. Any retrieving breed with a cough should be considered for blasto in certain areas of the country, and wisconsin is one of them. If your dog shows any symptoms, be sure to mention to your vet that the dog has been in places where blasto might be an issue.

some information:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/51111.htm
http://blastomycosis.ca/doginfo.html
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=401



caddis said:


> Wow,
> You folks are a wealth of information. Thanks for all the things to concider I seem to have taken for granted. I have already started the lyme vaccination with the pup, but I never even thought about some of the other bad things.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa, I didn't expect this thread to keep going!

Thank you everyone for all the information - especially the information about all the diseases your dog can pick up. I was already sort of planning on getting Flora vaccinated against Lyme diseases b/c I like to do a lot of hiking around local nature preserves, which I have learned from experience are absolutely infested with ticks during the spring and summer.

Caddis - I like to camp at Point Beach State Forest. It's nothing fancy, but it's right on the beach of Lake Michigan and everyone there is always extremely friendly. And many of the camp sites are really spacious and "cozy". 

Bob-N-Tash - wow! You definitely do have a much bigger tent than I do. I have a 6 person tent that's like... 20 years old (a hand me down), or a 2 person tent that is really nice, but might be a bit snug with 2 people and a large dog.  Your dog looks quite content being in that tent!

Well, this thread has been extremely informative. I can't wait until I can arrange a camping trip and bring Flora along - I think she'll just love it. I know I will. Camping is such a great experience.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We have taken Brooks camping several times and have no problem with the tent sleeping--he immediately understood what it was all about and laid down in "his spot". Our campgrounds require that he be tethered (he'd never been tied up before) but, again, he immediately "got it" and there was no problem-no barking, no straining at the tether.
Here's the only problem we have had:
When we camp, we are usually camping plus wanting to do other things, like going to interesting restaurants or inside places of interest. So, we can only take Brooks on trips with us in cooler weather (we live in SC, so that means late fall, winter or early spring) as he could never stay in the car in our climate in warm weather.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, camping season is almost here! Although we've graduated up from tent camping to trailer, both of our girls have tented before. We set the tent up in the yard prior to going, for a few days, because initially they were spooked by it. They got used to it up in the yard and were more comfortable with it on the first trip. 
Although I always take long leads, we also use an 'instant' invisible fence if the campground isn't too congested (and we can get away with it). I hate having the dogs on lead in the site and the constant untangling of lines, but we do it. 
http://www.dog-power.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16138&category_id=256
The girls are used to the invisible fence at home so it's no biggie teaching perimeter when we camp.

Don't forget to create a 'doggie emergency bag'-one to hike with and/or one for the site. I always check for closest vet in the area we camp, too.

The girls (and us) live for camping season....there's just nothing like it. From the beach to the mountains....it's a wonderful thing


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

moverking said:


> Ahhh, camping season is almost here! Although we've graduated up from tent camping to trailer, both of our girls have tented before. We set the tent up in the yard prior to going, for a few days, because initially they were spooked by it. They got used to it up in the yard and were more comfortable with it on the first trip.
> Although I always take long leads, we also use an 'instant' invisible fence if the campground isn't too congested (and we can get away with it). I hate having the dogs on lead in the site and the constant untangling of lines, but we do it.
> http://www.dog-power.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16138&category_id=256
> The girls are used to the invisible fence at home so it's no biggie teaching perimeter when we camp.
> ...


Gosh, thanks for all the great advice! We have an invisible fence in our yard that we used with Carmella, our last dog, and do intend on using it with Flora, so she will eventually get used to it. I didn't realize there was a portable electric fence. That looks very useful.

The doggie emergency bag idea is also very good. What do you usually put in it? Water, food... what else?

I figure I will set up the tent in the back yard and let her go in and out of it as she pleases to get her used to it before I go camping. Hopefully the first time we go camping it won't rain or be 100 degrees and humid outside. I think we'd both hate that. :


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a suggestion. When traveling we make an additional dog tag. One with our vehicle license tag number and our cell phone number. Our dogs are microchipped but all that information is linked to our home address and that doesn't help when you are camping. Also, keep in mind that cell phones do not work in all areas. When we camp on Mt Mitchell in the Blue Ridge Mountains we are frequently out of cell phone range.

We take the dog bag when we camp, but it isn't something that we 'carry' with us all the time... Just something that is available when we need it. 

But, our dog travel bag includes the following: Brush, tick comb, nail clippers, nail file, scissors, ear wash, cotton pads or cotton balls. An extra collar, leash, and spare dog tags. Health certificate or a record of current/most recent vaccines, and ID photos of the dogs. Dog meds, dog thermometer, an ace bandage, and a pair of forceps. Hand sanitizer / hand wipes, plastic gloves, neosporin, dog thermometer + lubricant, Flea/tick repellant, flea shampoo. 

Whenever we are camping we also have a first aid kit for humans and can dip into that if needed. And there is the ever present pocket knife.

You may think, "my dog is already on an anti-flea/tick med." Once we went hiking in a wilderness area. When we returned to camp we noticed a tick on Opus, then we found another one, then we found several more. There must have been a few hundred ticks on her. She was looking like a chocolate chip cookie. We immediately gave her a flea bath. 

Dishes, food, treats and water are packed but are separate from our 'Dog Bag'. I do have a small treat bag that clips to my belt. Also, I have a folding water dish for sharing water with the dogs.

And, when I was going through our dog bag I discovered Bob's first real collar.... 7". Hard to believe that he was ever that small.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Here is a suggestion. When traveling we make an additional dog tag. One with our vehicle license tag number and our cell phone number. Our dogs are microchipped but all that information is linked to our home address and that doesn't help when you are camping. Also, keep in mind that cell phones do not work in all areas. When we camp on Mt Mitchell in the Blue Ridge Mountains we are frequently out of cell phone range.
> 
> We take the dog bag when we camp, but it isn't something that we 'carry' with us all the time... Just something that is available when we need it.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to bookmark this so I can remember all of these things. The flea/tick stuff is definitely a good idea - I wouldn't want my little girl to be covered in ticks, and I would certainly not want to sleep next to a dog riddled with those things. Ugh.

Thank you for all the tips. This is really helpful for me.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I took Allee camping last Fourth of July in Estes Park, CO, she was 10 months old. We got a tie down for our site because she definitely would have run off into the woods and just kept of going. We were at a campground and there were a lot of other people around and she did fine. There were a few times were little chipmunks would wonder onto our site scavenging for food and she would get all excited, chase after them, and nearly pull the tie down out of the ground. We also has a close call with some Elk that walked right past our tent one morning and she tried to go after them. We laid a pillow of hers outside the tent and for the most part she just chilled there and was happy to sleep in the tent at bedtime. One funny thing is she didn't poop for the first 3 days. She normally poops 3-4 times a day, so this was a bit strange. I think she was embarassed about all the other people being around. When she finally did decide to go, she snuck behind some tress in waist high grass and did her business there, it was pretty funny. The night of the 4th we thought she's be okay because we were nestled in the moutains a few miles down the road from where the firework display was set to be, but she still heard them and freaked out so we all got in the car and turned the music on. That calmed her down. All and all it was a good experience, but I don't know how'd I be able to handle it with two dogs these days...and we have a baby on the way, so I guess that'll probably be my last camping adventure for a little while.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, nearly forgot about the alternate tags! At Petsmart/Petco you can get these little screw top 'tubes' (very small) that you write your current camp site, or cabin address, cell phones, etc on and put that info in the tube tag and on their collars. 

http://www.jcwhitney.com/webapp/wcs..._ID:2016790&productId=2016790&catalogId=10107

Here's something else we got last year that's great for camping dogs...a bag bed, like a bag chair!

http://comfortfirst.com/p-34608-coleman-bone-lounger-bed-for-large-pets-up-to-100-lbs.aspx

Happy camping! We're pulling our RV out of storage in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I camp out in the open, on a blanket on the ground. If it's freezing or raining, I sleep in my van. My dogs have free run- I camp in the wilderness, not in grounds. I don't want to have to hear or see other people, and I don't want to have to leash my dogs. They always just sleep right by me on my blanket


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We camp but not in a tent. We have a 'house on wheels'. Our favorite campground is also on Lake Michigan, between Muskegon and Ludington on the eastern shore.

I just want to say that camping with your dog(s) is the most wonderful way to really bond. No distractions. And keeping your dog with you all the time develops a bond that just can't be created any other way. It's almost as though dogs KNOW that this is how their relationship with man got it's start.

So go, have fun, take lots of pictures and be a kid again. You'll both love it! Even though we have a motorhome, we spend all our time outside with Penny. Lots of walks, runs on the beach, zooming (sedately  ) through the dunes and then quiet times by the camp fire at night with the marshmallows.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Glad you asked...*

This is a terrific thread. We took Henry to the BWCA last September. He did great, even in the canoe. However, at that time, he really didn't think much of swimming or water, so he sat nicely. This summer I plan to take him to the nearby lake for serious training. It would be pretty awful to flip a canoe in September (yep, we're going back). 

He loved being all cozy in the tent with us. We have a waistbelt/leash that I got at REI. I think it's for joggers, but is great when we are on the trail and can be adjusted to keep him tethered close or have a little room to sniff around. (Dogs off leash are a reason many areas do _not_ allow dogs on trails anymore. Too often, they harass the wildlife and other hikers.) While I didn't pack out his poop at the BWCA, I did drop it down the pit toilet (in a biodegradable bag) or moved it away from the trail. We found that having one of those _durable_ emergency blankets like they have at Cabela's is good to have at the doorway of the tent. It doesn't hold sand or dirt, water shakes of easily and works as a decent doormat to wipe those paws. I was amazed at the amount of fur and sand we still took in. 

In April, we are heading for the Smokies and will do some hiking. Henry has his own saddlebags that he doesn't object to. It will be a help with his water and it should still be cool enough not to be a heat issue.

When not tenting, we "camp" in a restored 1983 Airstream motorhome. Ernestine is an aluminum beauty and I do think Henry prefers the luxury!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Airstream.

Could you please post pictures of Ernestine? Maybe some before, during and after of the rehab?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Camping with Goldens is SO much fun. A few things I would recommend are a long line and a sleeping bag for your goldie. We got cheap sleeping bags from walmart and they are easy to pack and the dogs LOVE them. If we are just hanging around at the campsite the dogs are always tied to a stake or something else. You just never know what can happen!

As far as sleeping in the tent all three of ours just followed us right in. If you are sleeping there I think it is easy for them to understand.

If you are hiking I also have hiking boots for my gang. Most of the time they are fine, but sometimes trails can get very hot, or the terrain can be pretty bad. Mine LOVE their boots.

I also ALWAYS travel with a doggy/person first aid kit. In additional to the above I always travel with benadryl! Bee stings are not fun! You can also get quick tags at Petco or Petsmart, we do that if we are going far away. Our regular tags have our cell numbers already...

sharlin, I just LOVE that picture on the camper! One day I may have to use your idea 

Here are some of our camping pictures


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw love those pics of them snuggled in the sleeping bags  Where do you camp around here?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Aw love those pics of them snuggled in the sleeping bags  Where do you camp around here?


Thanks! Those are all up in Northern CA, the only place we have been here is Cuyamaca. The next place I plan on going is the Laguna Campground. I have done some hiking on the Sunset trail and its very nice! (Be forewarned, this trail can get HOT on paws in the summer)


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We don't tent camp anymore, we have a trailer. We have not gone with all 3 boys yet, this year will be Hunters 1st camping trips. Charlie & Bo have gone before, Bo is really calm & easy. Hunter is high energy and could be a handful so our first trip with him will be close to home.

Anyone else take 3 dogs camping?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

And remember: A _tired_ camping dog is a _HAPPY_ camping dog


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Anyone else take 3 dogs camping?


Yes, we have three Goldens in tow! They all love it!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, moverking, that is hilarious. A beautiful suspended bed and his face is in the dirt.

I laughed right out loud, hubby came over and he LOL too! Great picture!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

moverking said:


> And remember: A _tired_ camping dog is a _HAPPY_ camping dog


Now that is a GREAT picture!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, this thread has been such a joy to read - I love all the pictures and I really appreciate all of the advice you guys have. 

You sure are making me look forward to camping again! I'd go camping now if it weren't for the fact that it's about 15 degrees outside with the potential for a winter storm.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sammy Dog... love the pictures of the dogs in the sleeping bags. This is what I was thnking when I said "protect your sleeping space". Don't know why I never thought of provinding the dog with her own bag. And thanks for the suggestion of benedryl. Although it may be in our human first aid pack, I think I will add some to the dog bag.

MoverKing... the photo of your "tired camping dog" is priceless. 

And I have to agree with WishIHad2Goldens... camping is one of the best ways we know to bond with the dogs. 

KDMarsh.... one more thing to be prepared for. You may notice some unusual behavior when you come back home and resume the 'normal' routine of life We usually go through several days of waking up to anxious expectant doggie faces... which I can only interpret as "where are we going today?" When the dogs realize that we aren't going camping again today I am usually subjected to deep sighs of resignation which I interpret as "Staying at home is so boring.".


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

"*Do You Mind??? I'm Tryin' To Sleep Here!!"*


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

I love camping and can't wait to take Lambert with me. This thread has gotten me very excited and given me some great ideas. I want it to be Spring NOW!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Sammy Dog... love the pictures of the dogs in the sleeping bags. This is what I was thnking when I said "protect your sleeping space". Don't know why I never thought of provinding the dog with her own bag. And thanks for the suggestion of benedryl. Although it may be in our human first aid pack, I think I will add some to the dog bag.


Thanks! I have so many sleeping bag pictures of them, they love to cuddle in them at night... and we learned very quickly the dogs needed their own sleeping bags!!!

Barley has pretty severe reactions to stings so I have it everywhere. But I have been surprised at how many times I have given it to other people for their dogs. It is definitely something to have on hand at all times!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, now I'VE got the fever even worse...
More tired pups









Christine....how am I to save a space with this bunch?



























And yes, after getting home, they DO give you the "Are we gonna go again? Huh? Today, huh?"


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm, now this is making think I might want to hold on to that Instant Fence we have. Have to buy another collar though. My wife's grandma had a minature schnauzer that kept running away, so we got the instant fence and I spent the time training it. Grandma didn't like the collar and said it was to uncomforatable for it...so she threw the collar away....grrr.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have taken as many as six or eight out to Ocala! That is one reason I only ever do wilderness camping/complete freedom. I haven't ever sayed in a campground. I think it would drive me crazy, since I go camping to completely escape humanity.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Aqua Clara... 

You might enjoy this camping story..

We arrived at a state campground around 4pm, selected a site and set up camp. 
The dogs played in the lake, we had dinner, and about 30 minutes before dark we settled down for the night inside the tent. 

About 10 minutes later a vehicle pulls into camp and selects the site next to us. It turns out to be a group of 4 adults. They have two dogs, an endless supply of beer, and a street light. Not wanting to ruin their good time I do my best to ignore them and try to go to sleep. 3 hours later I get up, get dressed, and join them beside their campfire. "Let's see you must be Ray. And that's John. Who's Mary and who's Linda. I'm guessing that dog is Brownie, so that must be Cookie. I can hear that you are having a really good time, and you do have a lot of funny stories about being drunk." 

We all sat there for moment and then I continued, "Okay, so I didn't want to ruin your good time but it really isn't fair that you are ruining mine. And before I go back to my tent I have one question. Why? Why in a campground with over 800 campsites of which 796 appear to be empty did you have to pick the site right next us?"

So.....AquaC... I can understand why you prefer wilderness camping.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Hmm, now this is making think I might want to hold on to that Instant Fence we have. Have to buy another collar though. My wife's grandma had a minature schnauzer that kept running away, so we got the instant fence and I spent the time training it. Grandma didn't like the collar and said it was to uncomforatable for it...so she threw the collar away....grrr.


We switched to the 'stubborn dog' sets for both and I may have a couple of the regular recievers for the PetSafe brand. I can look for them if you're interested and send 'em to ya. We won't need them and you can put them on any collar.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Aqua Clara...
> 
> You might enjoy this camping story..
> 
> ...


Oh my...:roflmao: I've even set a lantern and sleeping bag on the sites next to ours to deter neighbors....why do people feel the need to cuddle up in sites?????
One time pre-Goldens, we camped with 2 toy poodles in a '74 VW Westfalia...the neighbors were less than impressed upon waking the next morning to find all their sausage and bacon had been rampaged by raccoons the night before. However, they were convinced 'it was them durned poodles what ate it'....Haha, the sausage roll was BIGGER than the dogs! 

Here's our rule of thumb in a busy campground(and I certainly don't mean to offend anyone) but...if it has palm tree or Margherita patio lights hanging on it...don't camp beside it.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We love camping. You have gotten some great advise on this thread. I tell our vet where we are going and she will vaccinate accordingly. We keep copies of shot records in the glove box of the truck. We also pack a doggie bag with supplies.. Take along a LOT of rubbing alcohol. It will kill bugs almost instantly without overdosing the dog . We keep some in a spray bottle. Check your dogs after walking and certainly before bedding down for fleas and ticks. 
We tried tying dogs with stake outs, and went to over head run wires.. ack! Now we take along the ex pen.. They have beds, toys, water.. can be right next to us near the fire, not tangled or tripping any one. Perfect. We put down a cover so they are not eating junk from the ground while we are not looking, and it keeps them way cleaner.. so they can jump in our beds or bags with us! We keep them on long lines for their own protection while hiking. We also carry pepper spray in case we come up on a wild animal or loose unfriendly dog. 
To get a young dog used to the idea, we would have a few evenings where we would do a trial run... Spend some time in the tent, or trailer.. play a game of chess.. have a meal, etc. I give the pup a good chewy during this time and be sure to stay to the point of them settling in and taking a nap. Make a list before you go, you don't want to forget anything. Once I forgot their bowls! :doh:
Take a ton of pictures... You will have a blast!


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Did someone say, "Let's go camping?"

Arkansas - Quachita National Forest - Talimena Scenic Byway









Nebraska - Nebraska National Forest at Halsey









South Dakota - Black Hills - Sylvan Lake









South Dakota - Black Hills - Sylvan Lake









Nebraska National Forest at Halsey









Wyoming - Snowy Range - Centennial









South Dakota - Black Hills - Sylvan Lake










Tom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is exactly why I prefer the wild wilderness!!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I love this thread and hate it at the same time!! I wanna camp now. This will be the first year camping with Sasha. I know she is used to camping she will just have to get used to camping with us. I love all the tips and pics. 

The only things I dont see possible, is going kayaking while we have the dog. I am thinking she may have to stay home on long kayaking trips. I am sure she isnt going to wanna stay locked up at camp. I always worry to about other people stealing dogs. Any ideas on that? It wont be a problem when friends come cause they can stay at camp and we can take turns watching the dogs.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

My wife canoes. I dog-sit and read a book. In our "family", everyone is happier that way.

Tom


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Now you guys have me looking up teardrop trailer plans. Tempted to build my own. Our tent is usefull about 1 week a year here.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Victorialands said:


> The only things I dont see possible, is going kayaking while we have the dog. I am thinking she may have to stay home on long kayaking trips. I am sure she isnt going to wanna stay locked up at camp. I always worry to about other people stealing dogs. Any ideas on that? It wont be a problem when friends come cause they can stay at camp and we can take turns watching the dogs.


Maybe you could Google dog day care in a city close to where you are going and let her play there while you play in the kayak?


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Maybe you could Google dog day care in a city close to where you are going and let her play there while you play in the kayak?


 Well that is something I didnt think of. We usually camp away from anything mind you. I will definetly keep that one in mind though.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've taken Oakly camping several times. I camp in remote wilderness sites so he can run free during the day and sleeps well in the tent at night. Keeping him from going for a swim before bedtime was a challange. I have camped with past dogs in campgrounds and that worked well too but having to have them tied was a bit difficult.


We've camped with the dogs many times and in the same location type as Oakly & his Dad. We camp in the interior of Algonquin Park and travel by boat to get to the lone camp site. This type of camping allows the furkids to run free and not both any other campers (especially those who don't appreciate dogs).

Yes, it's NOT fun snuggling up to a wet dog @ night time but I don't know if they are ever dry when we camp:no::no:. 

A couple of hints: 

1. Make sure that there is one person in the tent when you put the dogs down for the night! That way, you can make sure the they stay off YOUR bed.

2. If you see your "kid" poopin', clean it up! There is nothing worse than finding others messes (including human) @ your sight!

3. Walk around the WHOLE sight to see if anything was left behind that could harm your furkids - broken beer bottles, beer caps, bones, etc, etc....

4. If you're doing any fishing, be careful with your furkids - mine chase anything that goes out in the water or anything that is pulled from the water ....that includes hooks, lures. We CAN'T fish with the dogs around so anyone wanting to fish has to go out in the boat WITHOUT the dogs. Nyg also chases anything in the water including any canoes that are close to "our" shoreline (You should see how fast they paddle when Nyg is swimming at them:--big_grin::--big_grin::--appalled::--appalled::--smirk::--smirk:

5. Plan on taking extra furkid food as I find that they're STARVING with all the extra exercise they get! My guys usually come home about 5 lbs lighter and on the skinny side after a week of camping, swimming, chasing minnows, ducks, canoes, squirrels, chipmunks......

5. Leave your furkids in the vehicle while you're packing the boat to get into the campsite. My furkids get soooo excited about camping that it's difficult keeping them out of the boat. (BIGDAWG gets upset about this time:no::smooch

We're planning a whole week of Algonquin interior camping in Aug/09. There will be FOUR furbabies including Razz, Nyg & (2) ****** poos:bowl::bowl:, at least 2 kids & 4 adults. It should be a GREAT time! 

(there are LOTS of camping pics in my gallery but I'm having problems with cut & paste function)


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh, I wouldn't go offlead with Flora until I was very sure she would come back - although I do let her offlead in the yard right now and she hasn't ran away from me yet.
> 
> By the way, I love your camper. It's very similar to my relatives', and very cute!


I had absolutely NO problems with this. Yes, my guys would chase a squirrel but wouldn't go far off the sight. As well, we camp on a point giving the boys lots of room to run without actually leaving the site!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just remembered I have this! I want to go camping again!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

THAT is an excellent video and the true essence of "Camping with Dogs", I loved it!

Now, it also made me a little crazy, cause we woke up to 3 more inches of snow on the ground, and 24 degrees today when it was 55 degrees and sunny yesterday! Bleh


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Love this camping thread- we are looking forward to taking Tucker this year for the first time, so all these tips are great! We camp with my BIL's family almost every year up in the Poconos. Not the most rustic place, but the kids love it there because of all the activities there for them to do. We sometimes get the obnoxious camper next to us- like the group of New Yorkers (sorry to offend anyone- but they were!) who decided to bring their laptop, projector and home stereo and set up a drive in theater at their camp site- ARGH! Yeah, just what we wanted next to us. Most of the time everyone has been great. It just looks like we will need to bring 2 cars to handle all of the gear and Tucker. We have one car packed to the gills as it was without him! I like the xpen idea with the rug- keep the tips (and the funny stories) coming!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I ran across this article this morning and thought it might be helpful for those of you who camp or want to camp with your pups:

http://www.fetchdog.com/learn-conne...-Your-Dog/D/300600/P/1:5:55:604/I/AR000010653

They also make mention of a book about the same topic that you might want to pick up.


----------



## 2009ABBY (Feb 22, 2009)

*Cant wait for camping!!!*

Well I just joined the forum today and this thread caught my eye. We just adopted a 3 1/2 year old golden who was surrendured back to her breeder. We are avid campers, but have never camped with a big dog before. We had a pekingese, who passed away, prior to adopting our Abby. We are looking forward to taking her, we have a 28ft. hotel on wheels (as my friends call it), so the sleeping situation should be ok. After reading the posts on this site, I'm am going to look into the portable electric fence, as we use the fencing at home. My husband thinks we should just bring the white flags and set up a boundry. I'm wondering how long before she figures it out. Our first trip out will be for Memorial Day Weekend, were going to try Yogi Bear Campground in Sturbridge, MA. Thanks to everyone for their helpful posts. :wavey:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum- what a beautiful girl you have there!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

What a great video! Also what a dirty pup! LOL, oh I am really hating the snow right now.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I have taken my dogs camping numerous times and have found a really good system for not tying them up. I taske with me 2 of the tall xpens and make a ring and clip them together - works wonders and they can lounge in there when I am getting out and cooking dinner. I have never had problems with them sleeping in the tent with us they just lay down and went to sleep. Remember if you have access to taps when caqmping to rinse your dogs off after they come out if the lake - I had a boy develope a stinky skin bacteria thing from the lake and it was really hard to get rid of - vet recommended a quick rinse with clean water!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I love camping with Roxy and the reason we got fred when we did was so that he'd be old enough to go this summer. 

There's nothing nicer than cosying up round a camp fire with a big furry dog. 

Roxy adores it, and after a few days (and all that excercise and fresh air) she literally sleeps anytime we stop somewhere for more than ten minutes.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

ps - I took Piper camping at 10 weeks old and she really had a blast - I live in Alberta and it was September at the time so our temp went down to 0 at night (I think that is 32 in f) didn't find that too cold at all !!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

peeps said:


> ps - I took Piper camping at 10 weeks old and she really had a blast - I live in Alberta and it was September at the time so our temp went down to 0 at night (I think that is 32 in f) didn't find that too cold at all !!


LOL I was just telling my sister we should go now, it was warm on the weekend. I think it got above 0 (celcius). We just need a few blankets and a big fire. Who wouldnt love camping in Feb?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Victorialands said:


> What a great video! Also what a dirty pup! LOL, oh I am really hating the snow right now.


Haha! Yes she was having a great time rolling in the sand! Luckily we had her take another swim and then dried her off before she had a chance to roll in the sand/dirt again!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Thumbs up for this thread! :smooch:

I want to take Sam camping too, but I am a little worry on the other side.

Sam never sleeps in the same room with us (we keep him out of our room).

During weekends, sometimes we'll nap in the living room on the couch, and lots of times, Sam would come and lick our face to wake us up, and then he'll go back to sleep himself!:yuck:

I wonder, if he's sleeping with us in the same tent, (of course I would not imagine letting him sleep outside of the tent! no way~~~~), are we going to be wake up by him all night long?!:doh:


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Amber and I are still dong alot of practicing for overnights as I and the wife are avid backpackers. At this point with her being 19 months and being exceptoinally well behaved and very well trained, even off leash I wouldn't have a problem being off trail doing serious backpacking with her. Heck she even likes her new boots with rubber soles I make her wear when off trail in areas with blueberry bushes and tons of the lovely PA rocks and copperheads. My ONE and ONLY conern is sleeping in the tent. I have tried getting her used to it by setting it up in the yard and spending time in it at night with her while having a campfire going outside it. The problem is that when she sleeps she likes to get up and move around numerous time at night. This causes a problem obviously while in a small two man dome tent and even if its just her and I theres not enough room to make her happy as she is constantly warm and moves around to get cooler. I am hoping as she gets older she will settle abit and learn to be ok after a long day of hiking and running to sleep in one spot. I know noises would be an issue at first as she does alert me of strange things going on outside at night but its osmething easily overcome. Anyone else do off trail wilderness backpacking (nothing but what you carry on your back) without staying in "campsites" that are established with your golden? How did you get the dog used to staying in the tent at night? I absolutely love going backpakcing for a week on solo trips and it would be awesome to have Amber along with me for company. Any advice for that?


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

The last time we went tent camping just happened to be the coldest "spring" night of the year. And Ozzie just happened to get sick on the way up the mountains.

Picture it...my husband and I sharing one sleeping bag in a stinky tent in 28 degree weather, waking up every hour or so to take the dog out, because Ozzie barfed all over my sleeping bag and refused to sleep outside the tent without us.:doh:

Other than that trip, we have always had a blast! Sleeping with us is a treat, so Ozzie climbs into the tent, gets comfortable, and starts snoring!


----------

